# Online Dating



## Viper_SA (25/8/19)

Hi peeps. Wondering if anyone on this group can recommend a good website for online dating. My lifestyle and current situation makes it difficult to meet people, so I'm looking at joining a website. Facebook groups just don't cut it. Any suggestions would be appreciated. 
Peace out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mad_hatter (25/8/19)

Tinder?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (25/8/19)

mad_hatter said:


> Tinder?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never checked it out before, thanks, I will have a look

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (31/8/19)

Bump...


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (31/8/19)

Badoo and tender 
They need to make a vape one

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (1/9/19)

Pretty sure if he searches for "tender" he won't find anything.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (1/9/19)

zadiac said:


> Pretty sure if he searches for "tender" he won't find anything.


Dont tell him now the less there is the better

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

